# lost werner paddle black/blue blades....



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

We found that a couple of weeks ago and gave it to some folks in their backyard and told them to call you. They suck. Sorry.


----------



## rudycanride (Jun 16, 2008)

*my poor paddle.......it misses me*



fishbowl said:


> We found that a couple of weeks ago and gave it to some folks in their backyard and told them to call you. They suck. Sorry.


do you happen to remember roughly were you gave it to them? North or south side? any landmarks so i can begin my search and leave signs...


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Southside of the river near Arrowhead. The people were having some wine on the deck and we gave it to them and told them to call the number. It was the complex of houses that all look the same. There are a ton of houses in this complex(tan?). If I drive by the complex tomorrow I will try to catch the name of it. Also If I run the Edwards Mile soon- if I can remember the house I will hop out and try to get an address for you. Sorry- We figured they would call.


----------



## rudycanride (Jun 16, 2008)

*THanks!!*

that would be awesome if you could get an actual address. i would have no problems camping on their front porch till they give it up. is it the complexes just before the stoplight/bridge?? heading west/downstream that is. or is it the ones further east? also, i you have a way for me to get ahold of you, i'd like to buy ya some beer just for the karma.


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 15, 2007)

Complexes east of the light. One of the more easterly units. It is behind a gate. I haven't paddled the Mile lately so no address. I appreciate the offer for beer but is not necessary. I would rather you find your stuff. Mine could be gone next. Anything to help. If you need to call I can PM you my cell.


----------

